# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > مقاله: مقالاتی کاربردی در زمینه طراحی و بهینه سازی وب سایت

## Keramatifar

با سلام خدمت کلیه عزیزان
تصمیم گرفتم برای فعال تر شدن بخش Web Design ، از این پس در این تاپیک مقالاتی کاربردی در زمینه طراحی وب قرار بدهم.
با توجه به اینکه پیش بینی می شود تعداد این مقالات به مرور بسیار زیاد شود، در هر پست فقط لینک مقاله را قرار می دهم و در آینده نزدیک نسخه PDF این مقالات را نیز ارائه خواهم کرد.

----------


## Keramatifar

*مقاله آموزشی: طراحی سایت Cross Browser*

http://www.keramatifar.ir/ShowTopic.php?id=%2012

----------


## Keramatifar

*مقاله آموزشی : بهینه سازی و فشرده سازی فایل های CSS*

http://www.keramatifar.ir/ShowTopic.php?id=15

----------


## Keramatifar

دوست عزیز
این برنامه فایل CSS شما را تغییر نمی دهد، بلکه یک فایل CSS از شما می گیرد و یک نسخه Optimize شده بصورت جداگانه برای شما ایجاد می کند و در زیر سایت نمایش می دهد که شما می توانید از درون سایت کپی و یک فایل CSS ایجاد و درون آن Past کنید.

----------


## Keramatifar

*مقاله آموزشی: دسته بندی فونت ها و انتخاب فونت مناسب در طراحی وب*

http://www.keramatifar.ir/ShowTopic.php?id=%2018

----------


## Keramatifar

*مقاله آموزشی: واحدهای اندازه گیری در CSS*
http://www.keramatifar.ir/ShowTopic.php?id=%2020

----------


## Keramatifar

کد رنگ های پرکاربرد در طراحی وب

http://keramatifar.ir/ShowTopic.php?id=%2030

----------


## mlf_mlv

> برخی افراد نمی دونن که کد رنگ رو می تونن به راحتی با فتوشاپ هم


با paint هم می شه!
رنگ که می سازی یه اطلاعات مثل این بهتون می ده: 
Red: 255
Green: 100
BLue: 50
ماشین حساب ویندوز رو باز می کنید.  عدد رنگ قرمز رو می زنید. بعد از اون بالا گزینه ی Hex رو انتخاب می کنید. واستون می نویسه: FF
برای  Green و Blue هم همین کار رو می کنید. 
کد نهایی این می شه:
FF6432
یه # هم بهش اضافه می کنید، می شه: 
#FF6432

----------


## alireza.stack

ماهنامه برنامه نویسی تحت وب همراه با آموزش ایجاد اکانت GoogleAdwords,SEO و برنامه نویسی تحت وب با CodeIgniter ماهنامه را از سایت زیر میتوانید دانلود کنید.
http://www.bugx.ir

----------


## nadia2174

مجموعه مقالات تخصصی طراحی وب  شامل: عملکرد Ajax، نحوه ایجاد منوی جاوا اسکریپت زیبا، sql Injection،نکات مهم و کليدي در طراحي سايت ،کامپوننت های ویرایش گر متون و ..
تو سایتم نوشتم:
http://alfa-web.net/EDU.aspx

----------


## miladkarami

سلام من ميخوام بخش آموزش سئو رو تو اين سايت راه بندازم من مدير سايت سئو متريل هستم كسي تمايل داره به من كمك كنه؟

----------


## www.websiteha.com

مقاله ای تازه از وب سایت ها دات کام که فایل PDF آموزش و همچنین فایل PSD پروژه کامل شده نیز برای دانلود موجود هست:

آموزش جامع طراحی وب سایت در فتوشاپ با جزئیات + سورس کامل با فرمت PSD + کتاب اکترونیکی آموزش با فرمت PDF

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
در این مقاله می خوام یکی از مشکل های عمده طراحان سایت رو بررسی و حل کنیم..
حتما برای شما پیش آمده است که دو  تا باکس که در کنار هم قراردارند را طوریی طراحی کنید که وقتی یکی از این  باکس ها پر می شود و ارتفاع آن بیشتر می شود باکس کنار آن نیز هم ارتفاع با  باکس پر شود..


این کار رو با jQuery  براتون حل کردم می تونید از لینک زیر DEMO وپلاگین اون رو دانلود کنید..


لینک دانلود


موفق باشـــــــــید..

----------


## hamiii

آموزش طراحی یک وبسایت ساده از ابتدا،
سطح آموزش : مبتدی
هدف : آشنایی با روند کلی طراحی یک وبسایت و مقدمه ای برای آموزشهای بعدی
پیش نیاز : آشنایی با CSSو HTML و اندکی هم فتوشاپ
در سه قسمت:
1.شناخت اجزاء یک وبسایت
2.پرورش ایده و طراحی وبسایت روی کاغذ و فتوشاپ
3.تبدیل طرح گرافیکی (PSD) به کد (HTML)  این قسمت بزودی منتشر میشه

در وبلاگم:http://dailylog.ir
امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه

----------


## hamid_shrk

> سلام من ميخوام بخش آموزش سئو رو تو اين سايت راه بندازم من مدير سايت سئو متريل هستم كسي تمايل داره به من كمك كنه؟


موافقم و مطمئنم استقبال خوبی از این موضوع میشه ، هر کمکی از دستم بر بیاد انجام میدم .
فقط چجوری میشه این بخش رو راه اندازی کرد؟

----------


## DeveloperStudio

با سلام
در اینجا می خوام یک سایت آموزش طراحی وب رو به شما معرفی کنم :
http://developerstudio.ir/

----------


## sahel65

دوستان ؛ لینکهای پست شماره 12 کار نمیکنند؛ از دوستان کسی هست که دانلود کرده باشه و یه جای دیگه برای آپلود بذاره؟
ممنون میشم

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

چون تالاری برای SEO وجود نداشت و دوستان در این تالار بیشتر مایل به بحث در این مورد بودن تصمیم گرفتن این تاپیک رو که بیشتر مربوط به نحو درست نوشتن کد ها و بهینه سازی اونهاست رو براتون بزارم..

نکات مهم در بالا بردن رتبه سایت در موتور های جستجو برای دوستانی که می خواهند در زمینه سئو نیز روی وب سایت خود فعالیت کنند..

سئو چیست ؟

10 نکته کلیدی موتورهای جستجوگر (1)

10 نکته کلیدی موتورهای جستجوگر (2) (BackLink)

تفاوت SEO و SEM و مزیت های آنها و توصیه های من

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

در این مقاله سعی کردم بیشتر *متاتگ* های مورد استفاده را با توضیحات لازم برای دوستان *طراح وب* جمع آوری کنم متاتگ ها یکی از مهره های اصلی در *بهینه سازی وب سایت* و شناساندن* وب سایت* به *موتورهای جستجو* می باشد.امیدوارم این مقاله برای *مدیران وب سایت* مفید باشد.

لینک آموزش

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

*در این مقاله درمورد انگیزه ایجاد Google Page Speed و کاربردهای آن و سرعت Load صفحات وب و دلایل آن بحث شده است.امیدوارم برای طراحان وب مفید واقع شود.


  لینک
*

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

مقاله کاربردی در زمینه استاندارد های W3C در طراحی وب که یکی از محورهای مهم در طراحی وب میباشد..

لینک مقاله

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

مقاله کاربردی در زمینه استاندارد های WCAG در طراحی وب که بنظرم بهتره هر  طراح وب از آن اطلاع داشته باشد....

لینک مقاله

----------


## siavash82ir

مقالاتی تخصصی در ارتباط با طراحی سایت ، بهینه سازی سایت و تبلیغات اینترنتی
را میتوانید در سایت راهکارنوین ملاحظه کنید. برای مشاهده بروی لینک های مرتبط با موضوع خود کلیک کنید دوستان.

انشاالله که بتونیم به ارتقای اطلاعات همدیگر کمک کنیم.

طراحی سایت
میزبانی وب
ثبت دامنه

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

مقاله کاربردی در مورد *پیوند زنجیره ای* که یکی از فاکتورهای مهم در *سئو* محسوب می شود.امیدوارم برای مدیران *وب* مفید واقع شود.

لینک مقاله

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

*مقاله* کاربردی در مورد *پیوند* با ارزش و مفید که یکی از فاکتورهای مهم  رتبه بالا در *پیج رنک*(*Page Rank*) محسوب می شود.امیدوارم برای *مدیران وب* مفید واقع شود.

لینک مقاله

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

*مقاله کاربردی در مورد پی دی ف pdf و سئو و بهینه سازی فایل های pdf برای بالا بردن رتبه در موتور جستجو.امیدوارم برای مدیران وب و طراحان مفید واقع شود.
*
*اسناد pdf و سئو (SEO)*

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

اخیرا گوگل پاندا در *دنیای وب* دارای شهرت شده و بروز رسانی *گوگل پاندا* زیاد بحث می شود،خوب منظور از گوگل پاندا چیست؟ به زبان ساده به *گوگل پاندا* ، *الگوریتم جدید گوگل* می توانیم بگوییم .یعنی از این پس گوگل در رتبه بندی وب سایت ها تغییراتی انجام داده است که به این تغییرات گوگل پاندا گفته شد.

گوگل پاندا چیست ؟

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

در این مقاله سعی کردم تمامی واژه های مربوط به سئو را به صورت یک واژه  نامه برای مدیران وب ارائه بدهم.

واژه نامه سئو

امیدوارم این واژه نامه برای طراحان و  مدیران وب مفید واقع شود.

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

*مقاله کاربردی در زمینه جرائم موتور های جستجو و راحل های ممکن برای رفع این جرایم.امیدوارم برای مدیران وب مفید باشد.*

موتورهای جستجو جرایم و راه حل ها

----------


## lady64

لینک پست 14 باز نمیشه.چرا؟

----------


## ingenuous67

آقاي كرامتي واقعا خسته نباشيد . ممنون

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

در این مقاله درمورد هفت توصیه گوگل که بیشتر برای میزبان وب بیان کرده  است که به صورت غیر مستقیم در رتبه ما در موتور جستجو تغییر می گزارد را  بررسی می کنم..
 امیدوارم برای دوستان مفید واقع شود.
 7 راه حل برای دوری از ممنوعیت های گوگل برای میزبانان وب

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

همانطور که می دانیم ما توسط margin:auto  می توانیم عنصر و  یا دیو را در وسط مرورگر قرار دهیم ولی این موضوع فقط در عرض مرورگر تاثیر  گزار هست ولی ما قادر به این نیستیم که به صورت عمودی عنصر خود را در وسط  صفحه قرار دهیم ، من امروز این موضوع رو توسط یک تابع کوچک جی کوئری برای  شما انجام خواهم داد.
*این تابع به این صورت عمل می کند که ابتدا طول صفحه مرورگر را پیدا می کنیم .*

   var winheight = $(window).height();


*در مرحله دوم ارتفاع عنصر مورد نظر رو پیدا می کنیم.*

   var divheight = $("#Div-Element").height();


*و بعد با یک جمع و تفریق ساده ، مقدار margin  که  باید از قسمت بالا برای عنصر اعمال کنیم را پیدا می کنیم و در style آن  اعمال می کنیم.*

var totalheight = winheight - divheight;
            var realheight = totalheight / 2;
            $("#Div-Element").css({ 'margin-top': realheight }); 




برای استفاده این دستورات باید از کتابخانه jquery استفاده کنید..
برای دانلود DEMO می توانید به این لینک مراجعه کنید..

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

مقاله مقدماتی در زمینه Html 5..
تو این مقاله Html 5 را معرفی می کنیم.. و تگ های جدید اضافه شده توضیح داده می شود..
*Html5 چیست ؟*

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

در این مقاله لیستی از محبوب ترین وب سایت های امارگیر آنلاین وب سایت را برای شما دوستان قرار دادم..
که می توان به و سیله آمارهای این وب سایت ها ، وب سایت خود را آنالیز و بهینه کنیم..

سرویس های آمارگیری وب سایت

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

*بهینه سازی تصویر های استفاده شده در پروژه:*

بیشتر توضیح نمی دم می تونید تو سایت زیر قابلیت های این افزونه رو بخونید و دانلود کنید..

لینک یک
لینک دو


*Web Essentials*

 این افزونه ویژگی های جدید به Visual Studio اضافه می کنه که برای توسعه  دهنده های وب مفید هست ، مشکل اجرا نشدن بعضی از دستورات در مرورگر های  مختلف مثل IE و .. را حل می کنه..

لینک

موفق باشید..

----------


## reza alavi

چند وقت پیش داشتم می چرخیدم تو سایتا، یه سایت خوب دیدم که آموزش html و  css داشت. ساده بود تقریبا کاملم گفته بود. اینم لینکش:
http://www.myacademy.ir

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

مقاله در زمینه الگوریتم جدید گوگل به نام پنگوئن ، روش های محبوب بودن  برای این الگوریتم ، هدف ها و فعالیت های که در این راستا باید انجام داد..

گوگل پنگوئن

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

*Cutts در این گزارش خود به نکات مهمی اشاره کرده است که بعضی از فعالیت های مدرن سئو را نابود کرده است..
لینک Pdf
منبع
*

----------


## na_des

:ناراحت: سلام من که فایلی نیافتم

----------


## na_des

با عرض پوزش فایل درخواستی شما در سیستم موجود نمیباشد!

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

> با عرض پوزش فایل درخواستی شما در سیستم موجود نمیباشد!


سلام
مشکل شما برای کدوم  پست هست ؟

----------


## na_des

سلام 
ممنون از توجهتون . حقیقتش این روزا من اینقدر درگیر دانلود و  سرچ و ... هستم که یادم نمونده .
اما خاطرم هست مقالات آقای کرامتی نتونستم دانلود کنم
به هر حال از مقالات خوبی که گذاشتین  و  زحمتی که میکشید سپاسگزارم .

----------


## sajad prm

لینکات مشکل دارن دادا

----------


## designer joomir

خیلی ممنون از درج مطالب مفیدتون.لطفا ازمطالب طراحی وب بیشتر بگذارید

----------


## گل خانوم

من گل خانومم و تازه وارد!4سال پیش کتاب دریم ویور و چار تا کد اصلی شسح رو هم بلدم را خوندم و با اون یک سایت طراحی کردم برای درس پروژه ام و دیگر هیچ !!!حتی توی اینتر نت نذاشتمش البته چون بلد نبودم!!!هیچی نمی دونم!یک کلام!حالا به زبان زیر دیپلم هر چی می دونین به من یاد بدین !چون احساس درستم بهم می گه !آخ آخ آخ!ای زیر صفر برو یادبگیر قبل اینکه ضایع شی جانم!کلام رو دقت کردین!لطفا !

----------


## گل خانوم

راستی ایمیل من rihane66@chmail.irاست لطفا مطالب را برایم میل کنیدببخشید اچهارتا کد اصلی حذف و وارد کردن سرچ asp.netرا گفتم.مرسی

----------


## esmajidmn

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من در زیر لینک یک وبسایتی رو میذارم امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد
این وبسایت پلاگین هایی رو آموزش میده که در طراحی وب خیلی به درد میخوره و هر روز هم حداقل یک پلاگین رو میذاره در ضمن من خودمم یکی از نویسنده هاش هستم

www.8np.ir

----------


## ebiramrb

*1. برای انسانها بنویسید - برای رباطها بهینه سازی کنید*

 دیگر کسی به دنبال محتوای سئو نیست , همه چیزنشان می دهد که گوگل محتوای  طبعا مفید را به محتوایی که صرفا تحت فاکتور های سئو ایجاد شده ارجح می  داند.همچنین وقتی رباطها مطالب شما را نتوانند بخوانند دیگر چه فرقی دارد  پیج رنک شما 0 باشد یا 10!
 پس به محتوا و اساس خواسته ی مخاطب اهمیت دهید در حالی که همزمان به فکر رباطها برای یافتن مطالبتان هستید.
*2. چگالی کلمات کلیدی را یک بار برای همیشه فراموش کنید*

 چگالی کلمات کلیدی از استوار ترین و مهمترین عوامل سئو شناخته  شده, اما هیچ چیز مبنا بر اینکه نشان دهد گوگل کدام چگالی خاص را ازدیگری  مفید تر می داند نیست. استفاده از کلمات کلیدی مرتبط بسیار مهم است اما دقت  داشته باشید به طور روان و طبیعی انها را به کار ببرید. به کاربردن حجم  زیاد کلمه کلیدی در جایی نا مربوط نه تنها نکته مثبت تلقی نمی شود بلکه اثر  سوء نیز خواهد داشت.
*3. از کلمات کلیدی مرتبط , مترادف و تنوع دستوری استفاده کنید*

 گوگل و سایر موتورهای جستجو فهرست خود را بر اساس معنای کلمات ایجاد می  کنند که به این ترتیب با مفهوم انچه فرد جستجو کرده تطبیق و نتیجه ی مناسب  نمایش داده می شود. بنابراین می توان با استفاده از کلمات کلیدی مترادف و  مرتبط و تنوع دستوری, محتوای پرمخاطب تری ایجاد کرد بدون انکه کلمات کلیدی  را در ان تکرار کنیم.
*4. از گوگل برای پیدا کردن کلمات کلیدی مرتبط استفاده کنید*

 اگر در قسمت جستجو قبل از کلمه مورد نظر خود از ~ استفاده کنید و جستجو  کنید در پایین صفحه گوگل تعدادی کلمه که به واژه ی مورد نظر شما مرتبط است  را نمایش می دهد. از این کلمه ها برای بالا بردن ارتباط کلمات جستجو شده با  محتوای خود استفاده کنید.
*5. محتوای خود را نه تنها از نظر حجم بلکه از جهت معنایی غنی کنید*

 به طور میانگین وب سایت هایی که در صفحه ی اول گوگل نمایش داده می شوند  دارای بیش از 2000 کلمه هستند. همچنین تجربه نشان می دهد مقاله های طولانی و  پر محتوا نسبت به مقاله های کوتاه تر و سطحی تر, بیشتر پسندیده و به  اشتراک گذاشته می شوند. هدف یک مقاله کاوش در عمق یک مطلب وارائه بینشی  حقیقی است. مطالب خود را صرفا برای تطبیق با معیار موتورهای جستجو طولانی  نکنید,چون دانش کافی از موضوع مورد نظر دارید ان را با مخاطبان خود به  اشتراک بگذارید.
*6. از عبارات کوتاه با معنی بلند بهره ببرید*

 استفاده از عبارات طولانی و حجیم بسیار رقابتی است و دست یابی به رتبه  خوب در انها نیازمند هزینه قابل توجهی از وقت و انرژی است. در بسیاری از  موارد استفاده کردن از عبارات مرتبط راهی اسان تر برای رسیدن به رتبه مورد  نظر می باشد.گرچه عبارات کوتاه با معنی بلند کمتر جستجو می شوند اما کیفیت  ترافیک بالاتری دارند. چون بازدید کنندگان بیشتری را به بازگشت به سایت  ترقیب می کنند.
*7. به سوالات جستجو کننده پاسخ دهید*

 اگر کسی در مورد محصول یا خدمات شما سوالاتی داشته باشد ان سوالات را  نیزدر موتور جستجو تایپ خواهد کرد. شما با پیدا کردن سوالات مورد نظر و  پاسخ مناسب دادن به انها در سایت خود مشتریان را به بازدید از سایت فرا  خواهید خواند به این ترتیب با دادن پاسخ هایی بهتر از رقیب خود انها را به  مشتری خود تبدیل می کنید.
*8. مقاله خود را قابل رویت و اشتراک گذاری کنید*

 اشتراک گذاری کردن مقاله شما موجب بالا رفتن ترافیک سایت خواهد شد ,  هرچه تعداد به اشتراک گذاشتن مقاله شما بالاتر باشد از نظر گوگل سایت شما  محبوب تر و مرتبط تر با موضوع مورد نظر است. با همکاری کردن با سایت های  مرتبط و همچنین سایت های اجتماعی معمولی سایت خود را در معرض دید و اشتراک  گذاری قرار دهید.همچنین وبلاگ نویسان مهمان را دست کم نگیرید.
*9. گوگل پلاس را از یاد نبرید*

 گوگل پلاس به زودی مهمترین نقش را در سئو ایفا خواهد کرد. همچنین رنک  مشخصات نویسنده مقاله به این معنی است که گوگل فاکتورهای رنکینگ را تنها به  سرویس میزبانی وب سایت اختصاص نخواهد داد و به نویسنده مقاله نیز مربوط  خواهد بود.
 حساب کاربری گوگل + خود را راه اندازی کنید قسمت نویسندگی (authorship)  را علامت (markup) بزنید. قسمت محتوایی را در دست بگیرید, رنک نویسندگی   (Author Rank)بسازید, و در گوگل+ فعال باشید. به این ترتیب می توانید بر  کوچک ترین بخش محتوایی خود تسلط داشته باشید بدون توجه به اینکه هر بخش از  کجا پست می شود.
*10. عنوان صفحه و توضیحات ان همواره فاکتور های اصلی محسوب می شوند*

 عنوان سایت شما اولین چیزیست که گوگل برای طبقه بندی وب سایت شخصی در  نظر می گیرد همچنین رابطه بین عنوان و توضیحات صفحه اولین چیزیست که بازدید  کنند گان با ان روبه رو می شوند. پس کلمات کلیدی را به صورتی در توضیحات  بگنجانید که سلیس باشد همچنین تلاش کنید که جستجوگر را برای کلیک کردن روی  سایت خود از طریق توضیحات مناسب ترقیب کنید.

  به امید اینکه نکات فوق برای شما مفید واقع شود و بتوانید از ده نکته سئو سال 2013 نهایت استفاده را ببرید.


منبع : طراحی سایت

----------


## نیکام1

آموزش تگ های html برای طراحان سایت http://www.nicom.ir/archive/learnhtml.htm

----------


## khateratean

می خوام یه سایت آموزشی رایگان بهتون معرفی کنم (درباره وب)
با یک کلیک بیاموز

----------


## aryadid

سلام آقای *Saber Mogaddas*
من تمام این مطالب آموزشی مربوط به سئو رو خوندم و تا جایی که تونستم اونارو رعایت کردم ولی باز نمی دونم چرا سایتم بازده خوبی نداره!!!
حتی سایتمم توی gtmetrix.com چک کردم و میانگین 77 بهم داد
واقعا دارم کلافه میشم نمی دونم مشکل از منه یا واقعا سایتم خوب نیست اگه میشه یه نیگاه بندازین ایرادامو بگین فکر کنم خیلا عین من توی سئو مشکل دارن شاید اینجوری مشکل اونام حل بشه.
ادرس سایتم www.aryadidcctv.com
ورد پرسه ها قالبمم آماده بوده :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## Transporter2009

سلام دوستان. دیدم اینجا در مورد بهینه سازی سایت صحبت شده گفتم یه سوال بپرسم. من مدتی هست که دارم در مورد سئو مطالعه میکنم اما در پیاده سازی آن بر روی وبسایتم تا کنون ناکام مانده ام چرا که با وجود بیش از 650 لینکی که در گوگل ثبت کرده ام تنها 165 لینک ایندکس شده. اگر میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید. اینم آدرس وبسایتم: *blog.mahdikashani.ir*

----------


## Transporter2009

> سلام دوستان. دیدم اینجا در مورد بهینه سازی سایت صحبت شده گفتم یه سوال بپرسم. من مدتی هست که دارم در مورد سئو مطالعه میکنم اما در پیاده سازی آن بر روی وبسایتم تا کنون ناکام مانده ام چرا که با وجود بیش از 650 لینکی که در گوگل ثبت کرده ام تنها 165 لینک ایندکس شده. اگر میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید. اینم آدرس وبسایتم: *blog.mahdikashani.ir*


دوستان کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟؟

----------


## sorina_1100

دوست عزیز شما از افزونه های مخصوص نقشه سایت استفاده میکنید ؟ با استفاده از نقشه سایت سرعت ایندکس صفحات خیلی میره بالاتر . از طرفی سرعت ایندکس سایتتون چقدر هستش ؟ گاها بیش از حدی که شما تصور کنید طول میکشه لینک هاتون تو گوگل ایندکس بشه.

----------


## hossein-hmd

از این سایت هم بازدید کنید 
آموزش سئو در این سایت در قالب فیلمه
http://www.wordpress-98.ir

----------


## دانیال دزفولی

آموزش طراحی سایت مقدماتی

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...7%D8%AA%DB%8C)

----------


## mohamad_torabi

اموزش های مربوط به پنل پیامکی در تاپیک زیر دریافت نمایید
مقالات

----------


## ehsan_333

سئو یا search engine optimization به  مجموعه اقداماتی گفته می شود که یک طراح وب انجام می دهد تا سایت شما در  نتایج جستجوی موتورهای جستجو در رتبه های بالا قرار بگیرد و به اصطلاح نزد  موتورهای جستجو محبوب و معتبر باشد. با توجه به اینکه مداوم الگوریتمهای  موتورهای جستجوی بزرگ نظیر گوگل در حال به روز شدن و تکامل هستند، یک طراحی سایت حرفه ای باید دانش خود را برای کسب نتایج بهتر و منطبق با تغییرات  الگوریتم موتورهای جستجو به روز نگه دارد.
 علم سئو یا بهینه سازی سایت برای موتور  های جستجو امروزه به یکی از مهمترین قسمت های طراحی وب سایت تبدیل گردیده  است. در اصل اگر شما برنامه بازاریابی مناسبی برای بازاریابی اینترنتی خود  در کنار بازاریابی غیر آنلاین داشته باشید با طراحی یک وب سایت حرفه ای می  توانید کوچکترین تجارت ها را در در چشم مخاطبین خود به بزرگترین برند های  تجاری تبدیل نمایید.
 با توجه به اینکه در حال حاضر بیش از 85%  کاربران برای دسترسی به سایتها از موتورهای جستجو و به خصوص گوگل استفاده  می کنند، سئو نقش پر رنگی در موفقیت و یا عدم موفقیت یک تجارت اینترنتی را  دارد. هیچ چیز نمی تواند به اندازه یک سایت حرفه ای به همراه سئوی قوی در  موفقیت یک کسب و کار سهم داشته باشد، زیرا که امروزه تبلیغات در حال گذر از  شیوه های سنتی و پر هزینه نظیر روزنامه، تلویزیون، مجله و بیلبورد به شیوه  های نوین خصوصا اینترنت می باشد. زمانی که شما در یک موتور جستجو مثل گوگل  به دنبال یک مطلب خاص می گردید حتما متوجه این موضوع شده اید که برخی از وب  سایتها و یا وبلاگها دارای رتبه های بالاتری می باشند یعنی در صفحات اولیه  نمایش داده می شوند و این یعنی داشتن صفحات وبی که برای موتورهای جستجو  جالب و فریبنده هستند و باعث می شوند تا موتورهای جستجو آنها را در  بالاترین مکان به کاربران نمایش دهند. در تمام موتورهای جستجو نظیر گوگل و یاهو،  اکثر مردم فقط به صفحه ی اول نتایج جستجـو توجه میکنند . بنابراین برای  داشتن ترافیک بالا ( بازدید بیشتر ) لازم است که ســایت شما در صفحه ی اول  نتایج جستجو قرار گیرد .

----------


## godofphp

> *مقاله آموزشی : بهینه سازی و فشرده سازی فایل های CSS*
> 
> http://www.keramatifar.ir/ShowTopic.php?id=15


سلام 
این لینک مربوط به *ایجاد AutoComplete برای TextBoxبا jQuery* میباشد

----------


## godofphp

*-----کدایگنایتر پارسی زبان* *-----*

----------


## cilek510

مجموعه مقالات سئو وبهینه سازی سایت

http://www.npco.net/demo/articles.html

----------


## sajedmalayeri

ممنون برای تازه وارد ها خوبه و برای حرفه  ای ها هم بهتره دوره بشه

----------


## ma-pedram

با تشکر از دسته بندی فونت ها فقط ای کاش مقاله ای هم زحمت بکشید درباره تایپوگرافی. مثلا وقتی که از قونت نازنین در وب استفاده می کنیم چه پارمترهایی باید در نظر بگیریم؟

----------


## belivand

سلام 
من وقتی در طراحی صفحاتم  از تگ div استفاده میکنم این صفحات در مرورگز firefoxبه هم میخورن چطور ابن مشکل رو برطرف کنم.
لطفا جواب بدین خیلی ضروریه.

----------

